# Rolled Up Newspaper



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I discovered a new training method that's pretty useful:


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

LOVE IT! It's so true!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Can someone forward this to Richard please!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

haha funny and true.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Can someone forward this to Richard please![/B]

















Or use a newspaper on him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love it!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=242632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonnie,
I suggested just that to his wife, I wonder if she did



















Andrea~


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh, I am sure that Richard will be reading this....please please please I beg you God....help Richard to get the message loud and clear.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's funny,but it's actually very good advice.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Can someone forward this to Richard please![/B]


 Errr Terri, didn't you mean FEED it to Dick?










I know, I know, SHAME ON ME!

Psst LOVE THE orginal post! That is what a rolled up newspaper could be used for... they are also good for starting fires.

sorry long LONG day,
Melanie


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

That is my training method, I have always done it the way that article stays. Works great!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I love it and I think it's very sound advice, hit yourself rather than your precious little furbaby


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I usually find hitting *hubby* with the rolled up newspaper works ...





















- especially when he wont go potty !!!!!






































Dede and CHloe from down under


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love it and I do so totally agree with the statement about it being the only time to use newspaper for training


----------

